# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military organisations >  Organisation for Joint Armament Cooperation, Europe

## Airicist

occar.int

linkedin.com/company/occar

Organisation for Joint Armament Cooperation on Wikipedia

Director - Matteo Bisceglia

Projects:

European Medium Altitude Long Endurance Remotely Piloted Aircraft System (MALE RPAS)

----------

